# Christmas Cheese Smoke



## woodman3 (Dec 5, 2015)

We decided to give some smoked Aged Cracker Barrel Cheddar.   I used a blend of hickory,cherry and apple.  This will be the first time giving some as gifts.   We are going to give some crackers with it.  Does any one have cracker suggestions besides Ritz?   












IMG_20151205_122958033.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Dec 5, 2015


















IMG_20151205_194434991.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Dec 5, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 5, 2015)

Not Ritz! Step it up. There's nice boxes of crackers, brands vary.


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 5, 2015)

I wasn't going to give Ritz.  That's why I was asking.   Especially since its a gift.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 5, 2015)

Actually you can usually find a pretty decent selection of herb flavored crackers for your cheese at a dollar store.

T


----------



## b-one (Dec 6, 2015)

Don't ask me I prefer Chicken in a  biscuit!:biggrin:


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 6, 2015)

woodman3 said:


> We decided to give some smoked Aged Cracker Barrel Cheddar. I used a blend of hickory,cherry and apple. This will be the first time giving some as gifts. We are going to give some crackers with it. Does any one have cracker suggestions besides Ritz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nabisco makes a variety of Triscuit crackers in a wide variety of flavors...Try those or look in the gourmet department of your market if you wish to spend a bit more for the crackers.


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 6, 2015)

IMG_20151206_074612163.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Dec 6, 2015


















IMG_20151206_081321412.jpg



__ woodman3
__ Dec 6, 2015





Here is the final product.  Seem to have good color.  Now for cure time.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 6, 2015)

Nice color on your cheese, woodman.  You are going to put smiles on some faces.​

T


----------



## lemans (Dec 6, 2015)

Well it looks great but if you just smoked it I don't think it will be ready for xmas... Maybe New Years


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Lemans said:


> Well it looks great but if you just smoked it I don't think it will be ready for xmas... Maybe New Years


Yeah. I wasn't sure if it would be ready for Christmas.  I still may give it but ask them to wait a couple weeks at least to eat it.   I have done cheese before but didn't do the cure time.   I bet it makes a huge difference.


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 6, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Nice color on your cheese, woodman.  You are going to put smiles on some faces.​
> T


Thank you. I read the big post you made a few years ago about smoked cheese. Most of the details I didn't know. I appreciate you taking the time back then to put together all the info.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 6, 2015)

woodman3 said:


> Thank you. I read the big post you made a few years ago about smoked cheese. Most of the details I didn't know. I appreciate you taking the time back then to put together all the info.


Thank you, it was my pleasure.​

If you are experiencing a strong taste out of the smoker, you may want to consider changing your smoke delivery system as it doesn't need to occur.

driedstick and I are working on a simple system that may help you and others.  Give us some time to refine it.

T


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 6, 2015)

I am currently using my Weber Smokey with A-Maze-N smoker in the bottom of it.  Did it on a 55° day.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks great!!! nice color and yep there are a lot of different crackers out their,,,giving gifts have you thought about smoked pretzels??

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## krazykid (Dec 7, 2015)

I want to try cheese for the first time to do gifts too.  If I vac seal them, what kind of storage is needed? like I don't need to put the gifts in the fridge do I? lol Also I just started researching cheese smoking, but the aging, curing, storage still has me somewhat confused.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 7, 2015)

krazykid said:


> I want to try cheese for the first time to do gifts too.  If I vac seal them, what kind of storage is needed? like I don't need to put the gifts in the fridge do I? lol Also I just started researching cheese smoking, but the aging, curing, storage still has me somewhat confused.​


There are plenty here to help you with your new venture.  Do your homework and take it one step at a time.  As you may be doing this for years to come, I suggest you start with one type of cheese, cheddar would be a good start.  Learn to keep good notes on everything you do.  Note the color and density of your smoke, placement of your smoke generator, temps, color of your cheese and end results.  Learn to smoke to a desired color rather than time as there are so many variables that can make differences in time.

If you smoke cheddar, you may vac seal and keep it at 70° or less.  Keep doing your research and when you feel ready, go for it.  You don't need to smoke a ton at once as you want to learn, so smoke one piece at a time until you are happy with the results.  Keep those notes up to date as they will be priceless later on..

T


----------



## krazykid (Dec 7, 2015)

I read your go to show post and learned a ton.  I probably searched 30 threads today and got a good handle on it all thanks to you and the other great contributors here.  

The smoking food game I think is all about confidence, because once you break it down its actually very simple!

I will be sure to post a thread on it and utilize all your advice!  I actually made an excel sheet for most of the meat smoking I have done in the last month or so, ill have to make a new tab for Cheese!!!


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 12, 2015)

woodman3 said:


> We decided to give some smoked Aged Cracker Barrel Cheddar. I used a blend of hickory,cherry and apple. This will be the first time giving some as gifts. We are going to give some crackers with it. Does any one have cracker suggestions besides Ritz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great - I LOVE these crackers, give them a try.













Crack.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 12, 2015


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 12, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Looks great - I LOVE these crackers, give them a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second the vote for the flavored Triscuit crackers!


----------



## eman (Dec 12, 2015)

Ritz has a veggie flavored cracker that we enjoy with smoked cheese


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 23, 2015)

I can't wait for my recent smoked cheese to be ready.   My wife keeps asking.   When will it be ready?    I'm glad she likes it also.   Not just me eating it.  Do others here have to resist the temptation?


----------



## smokinx (Dec 24, 2015)

Veggie flavored buttercrisp, regular buttercrisp, whole grain,  and water crackers all go well with smoked cheeses. 

The last restaurant I ran, we would get an assortment of crackers sealed in 20-25 cracker sleeves. I don't remember who made the crackers (maybe keibler, believe it or not) but it was labeled as a "heritage assortment". 

If you can find a case of those they would make fine gifts for quite a few, with smoked cheeses and meats.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

